# A Gift From Me To My .308



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

With a lifetime warranty it's hard to resist Vortex so I treated my .308 to some new glass.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Nice, I own 2 Vortex optics and love them both!

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

With a lifetime warranty it's difficult to say no.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

It's a good investment. I too, run several Vortex scopes and have never had an issue.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Not to put a bummer on the Vortex Optics, but most of the major companies give a lifetime warranty nowadays, even BSA !

I have an old Bushnell, with the changeable turret on top for different calibers. I bought it nearly 40yrs ago and a couple years back it wouldnt adjust right. I sent it to Bushnell and figured I would have to pay. They fixed the scope and returned it all for nothing !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

You haven't put a downer on it at all. I just feel that with the build quality, price, customer service and the Vortex warranty its a fabulous all round package.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've put a pair of them on a couple of new rifles in the last few years.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Mattuk said:


> With a lifetime warranty it's difficult to say no.


Just adding information,

Nikon : Lifetime warranty with limitations

Bushnell : Lifetime warranty

Vortex: Lifetime warranty

BSA : Lifetime warranty with limitations

Sightron : Lifetime warranty with limitations

Steiner : Lifetime

Weaver : Lifetime with limitations, non-transferable

Burris: Lifetime

Let us know how your new glass works.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Mo Mo said:


> Just adding information,
> 
> Nikon : Lifetime warranty with limitations
> 
> ...


you left out Leupold, Jeremy lol


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Vortex-No Questions Asked VIP warranty

Leupold-Full Lifetime Warranty

Swarovski-Lifetime Limited Warranty.......shocked!

That's the reason I don't run a Swaro. I had a pair of Vortex Diamondback Binos. A friend broke one of the turn out eyecups by being overzealous with the mechanism. I sent them in, Vortex fixed them and cleaned them up and sent them back. I paid postage for the send in, they paid return. I'm happy! Matt, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

prairiewolf said:


> you left out Leupold, Jeremy lol


Son of a gun, I did, sorry about that. Yes, Leupold also has a lifetime warranty.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

JTKillough said:


> Vortex-No Questions Asked VIP warranty
> 
> Leupold-Full Lifetime Warranty
> 
> ...


A ton of optics manufacturers have lifetime warranties, but not all have a no questions asked or forever warranty. Some companies have a lifetime warranty, only if you are the original owner. Vortex, Burris, Steiner and Leupold are some of the better warranties out there. Of course all scope companies will argue about intentional damage, so there really are no "no questions asked" warranties. And yes, even Vortex will put their foot down if a customer sends in a scope with a hole drilled in it. But most of the bigger companies will cover issues like safe fires, damage from dropping rifle, functional defects,etc. I ran a Vortex Viper on my Weatherby .243 for quite a while. It worked great up until it quit holding zero. I sent it back and they found it to have a loose objective lens. They took care of the issue and sent it back to me. I sold that scope with the rifle. The guy who bought it says it's still doing good.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Side note: When sending in a warranty issue to any scope or optic manufacturer, understand that there is a busy season. This season is usually hunting season and falls into three categories:

:right before(because people wait until two weeks before their hunt to sight in),

:during(dropped the rifle on my hunt from a tree stand, on the side of a 50 foot cliff),

:right after(i couldn't hit that 40 point buck at 75 yards because I was shaking so bad, but it's definitely the scope's fault)

Turn around times will generally be longer during these periods.

Matt, sorry, I feel like I hijacked your thread. I just like getting the info out there when the discussion permits. I am excited to hear how your scope performs. I would love to see a pic of the scope/rifle combo too.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No worries, I don't mind. The two shots in the bull were the final ones at 100 yards.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice shooting Matt, That should work well.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks Don, as Capstick would say "and there goes your last excuse"!


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

That's a beautiful set up. What kind of rifle is that? It has the lines of a Sako.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you, it's a 20 plus year old cz brno 601 zkk. I haven't yet put a moderator on it but I will. My view at the moment, just had a fox run under my highseat.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

What a cracking piece of kit that Vortex scope is, half inch group at 100 yards after 10 shots of fitting it, the illuminated reticle is fantastic and the light gathering capability compared to the Nikon pro staff that was on my .308 is unbelievable. Extremely pleased.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

You should try the Viper HS.


----------

